# Science Diet



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

The adoption center we got Charlie from feeds Science Diet to all cats & dogs they hold for adoption. 

Since we brought Charlie home, we've been feeding the same brand. 

I was thinking that the center would feed this brand not only due to its supposed quality, but also due to a possible discount, or even donation, they may receive from the company. In turn, they recommend this brand to all adopting families. Hence the reason for the brand? Or perhaps not?

How many members here feed Science Diet? 
What are your thoughts/feelings about it?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I do not feed Science Diet, and I wouldn't to my own dogs. However my current foster dog does eat it. It has made me wonder why they feed it, it isn't a great food. 

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings and Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble are great websites that reviews different dog foods

I try to stick with foods that are 4 stars are higher on both site. Your food selection can be limited by what local stores carry. I drive out of my way to get my mini's food due to allergies and dietary requirements. 

A great place to start is a privately owned holistic pet store, not the big stores like Petco/Petsmart if you have one close by. Petco and Petsmart do carry food that I would feed. But usually the smaller stores know a lot about the foods they carry. But I recommend always doing your own research.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 

Price is not really an issue here, since Charlie is a Mini, and he does not eat a lot. I would gladly spend more if I knew I got something much better for him. 

You offered a great starting point for research. 
Thanks!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Goodness Gracious!

The guy at the store made it sound like Science Diet is towards the top of the list as far as quality. 

Now I see that the brand only receives two stars, out of five, from at least one of the estimator websites you have provided. 

Wow!

Maybe the brand is just a bit better than Pedigree, yet it is almost double in price. 

Do I have a lot to learn...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't worry I was there a few years ago too! 

I'd start looking at Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Acana, Fromm, Innova, Before Grain just as a starting point. I have either fed or looked into feeding these brands. There are many many out there it's a matter of finding what works for you. 

If you search through the food section here there is a TON of information!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Several of the not so great brands are almost as expensive as the better brands. Their profit margin must be phenominal, since their food is mainly filler: corn, wheat, soy, etc.!

Taste of the Wild is good and one of the least expensive premium foods (I fed the Pacific Stream variety for awhile), as is Acana. 

I'm currently feeding Wellness Core Ocean to my poodle and lab, which I'm very happy with, and my dogs love it. I also have an overweight cockapoo (my MIL's that we inherited), and the Core Reduced Fat is rated highly and is great in helping her lose weight!


----------



## ProfJinx (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi! There are lots of choices out there for your pup. I feed my poodles Fromm Surf and Turf


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, the bag of food we bought two weeks ago is half empty. Maybe two more weeks. 

Maybe it's time to get a different brand, so we can mix it in gradually.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Science Diet is a 2 star food, but Hill's (who make it) are 5 star marketers. I would not be surprised to find they give the rescue a discount if they agree to recommend the food to adopters. Many people never consider what they feed their dogs, and stick with the same food for life, so it's a good way to build one's market. Food manufacturers in the UK provide puppy packs to breeders here, with the same aim.

There are better foods available. It's a good idea to switch gradually, to avoid upsets.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Five-Star marketers, marketing a Two-Star food... 

That is funny 

:sheep:


----------

